# impatiens leaves curling inward



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

so far, my impatiens and angelwing begonia are taking off in my vivarium.

However, I've been noticing the leaves of my impatiens are curling inward. I have a fogger to go on four times a day at 10-20 min settings, plus I have a dripwall. Humidity ranges above 85%, most likely about 95-100%. There is a drip wall that spans the entire back wall.

The begonia is turning bright red and bushy, but its lower leaves are turning yellow.

I have them planted in LECA.

I do believe it has something to do with moisture, but I know fogging the tank is very useful for the moss, ferns, and the frog. The moss is bright green, and the impatiens are producing copious amounts of aerial roots.


----------

